# Hair sheep fiber



## JeSuisPhoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

Apologies if this is a silly question! I’m looking to get sheep in the future, and I would prefer hair sheep as I don’t want to deal with shearing. I am looking for an all-around sheep for meat and dairy, and ideally one I could get some usable fiber from. It doesn’t have to be a significant amount, just enough to add to angora to give a little strength. This would just be personal spinning and knitting projects, not consumer goods. Are there any hair sheep that would work for this?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2020)

The short answer is no. While hair sheep do grow a winter wool, it is too short to be of any use. If you sheared to get the winter wool, it would be spoiled anyway by all the hair, which wouldn't spin. 

It is not a silly question, if you don't know, you don't know. Please feel free to ask any time, any question. 

Why not try Katahdin hair sheep, the ewes have a good udder and you could milk them. Then if you want just a little wool, why not buy a fleece? Our very own @secuono raises Babydoll sheep and has some nice fleeces.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 2, 2020)

Hair sheep have short rough hair and it could be spun into rug yarn, maybe.  If folks can spin dog hair, then hair sheep can be spun, too.  BUT, it wouldn't be anything you'd want to mix with angora.  It's still gonna be scratchy yarn no matter how much bunny fluff you added to it.

For mixing with angora, if it were me, I'd buy a very fine Merino fleece or as soft a fleece as it is possible to find. 

How about keeping a couple of really small wool sheep like Minature Cheviots?  Or a Shetland that can be 'rooed' instead of shorn?  Apparently, when a Shetland molts, you can pluck it sort of like some breeds of an angora bunny.


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 2, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Hair sheep have short rough hair and it could be spun into rug yarn, maybe.  If folks can spin dog hair, then hair sheep can be spun, too.  BUT, it wouldn't be anything you'd want to mix with angora.  It's still gonna be scratchy yarn no matter how much bunny fluff you added to it.
> 
> For mixing with angora, if it were me, I'd buy a very fine Merino fleece or as soft a fleece as it is possible to find.
> 
> How about keeping a couple of really small wool sheep like Minature Cheviots?  Or a Shetland that can be 'rooed' instead of shorn?  Apparently, when a Shetland molts, you can pluck it sort of like some breeds of an angora bunny.


Or a babydoll or 2, those little buggers are adorable and tiny


----------



## messybun (Nov 2, 2020)

Have you heard of Romanov sheep? I’ve never had sheep, and had similar questions. But the internet says you can spin with Romanov wool, and supposedly it is very durable.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2021)

JeSuisPhoenix said:


> Apologies if this is a silly question! I’m looking to get sheep in the future, and I would prefer hair sheep as I don’t want to deal with shearing. I am looking for an all-around sheep for meat and dairy, and ideally one I could get some usable fiber from. It doesn’t have to be a significant amount, just enough to add to angora to give a little strength. This would just be personal spinning and knitting projects, not consumer goods. Are there any hair sheep that would work for this?


I have Katahdins, and their winter-coat is good for batting and stuffing when making sewn crafts. Has to be cleaned very well first. Too


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 24, 2021)

Here's an option....get the hair sheep but get a Great Pyrenees guardian dog for them and utilize its fur for your needs.  My sister use to raise and breed GPs and utilize their comb outs for yarn and made beautiful sweaters from them.


----------

